# Piranha Feeding



## Mattpersico98 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey Guys, 
I plan on getting a 90 gallon tank setup with 9 piranhas, the guy selling it to me has been feeding the piranhas hikari pellets and live goldfish. I am thinking of changing this because going to the pet store once a week to buy 2 dozen goldfish is a bit much for me. I know they should have some live food, so I will feed them live food sometimes, like once a month or so. But, how do you guys feel about feeding them frozen or thawed out haddock. I read that it is good to feed them white meat fish, like haddock, so could this work or will they not eat it because they've been on a different diet.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Should work. Years ago, Oshawa Aquarium had one that grew to 5 lbs, fed mostly beef heart. Pollack would be cheaper than haddock.
How big are these fish? A 90 seems awfully small for 9.


----------



## Mattpersico98 (Sep 21, 2014)

They are all 5-7 inches long. I don't think it will be a big deal as they have been living in the tank together for 2 yeas. I will get a larger tank as they get bigger, but for now I think this will be fine


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

In all honesty, 9 is a great number to have. It really depends on the footprint and a 90 gallon just doesnt provide it. 9 fish at 5-7 inches is too much for 4 feet. I say, get a 6 foot tank and then they are good. I highly suggest upgrading soon. 

Any who, I have done a LOT of research because I wanted to keep piranhas at a certain point of time. I have heard people giving them pellets but it is rare. The general consensus is tilapia. But realistically, any cheap whitefish you can find is good. Goldfish is not the best option for them. Unless you have a massive indoor pond for feeder breeding, feeding them live isnt going to cut it. Go for the haddock or any whitefish and supplement them on a different fish NOT GOLDFISH. perhaps, under your tank, place a breeding pair of convicts. They will breed and give u the occasional live feeder as a treat.


----------

